# ive already had enough of idiots during gun season



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i thought id get over it after a nap and bottle of wine, I HAVENT!! im still upset about today. i was going to take the bow, but at the last minute i took the S&W .44 mag, i havent killed anything with it yet and figured opening morning in my funnel area stand would be a great time to do so. as i was driving out to the public hunting area, i kept thinking, i should of brought the slug gun, didnt know why, but i just had that feeling. so im sitting in my ladder stand and of course i hear the normal opening day shooting, a couple shots here and there. then about 8:30 all hell breaks loose in a field about 800 yards west of me. i counted somewhere around 40 shots (then lost count) in about a 2 to 3 minute time span. UNFREEKING believable, i heard shots going west, heading away from me and then i hear the volley comming back east (heading my way). from my experience hunting public land, i knew with all those shot that they missed, that deer was running and had a good chance i was going to have a deer comming my way. after the shots stopped i heard guys yelling and i heard one of them yelling he dropped it, but it got up and ran away i heard several different voices yelling back and forth, but couldnt tell what they were saying. about 5 minutes later i see a doe limping really bad heading my way. i got ready and she stopped about 70 yards away and just stood there. i could see she was hit hard and bleeding heavily from her front right leg, it was broke and just hanging there. if i had my slug gun, i would of dropped her there. but 70 yards is a bit far with a scoped pistol, i almost took the shot but hoped she'd come closer. she stood there for a few minutes and then limped off to the north. i watched her go around the edge of another small field until she made it out of sight. i figured someone would come looking for her. i mean, i heard that guy yelling he dropped her, but nobody came looking and the woods got quiet, 15min, 30 min, 45min, then over an hour went by, still nobody looking. so i sat there for about an hour longer and finally said screw it. i packed up and went looking for her myself. i looked for that doe over 2 hours and didnt find anything but a few drops of blood. that deer is going to die for sure. not finding her is not what is really chapping my a$$, its that nobody even came looking for her. i mean, i heard them say they dropped her. they have to know they hit her. i dont know, i just need to vent and over 40 shots, REALLY?? how many guys were shooting at this deer, if you dropped her, who gets the deer? im not going back out tomorrow, to discusted and im not too sure im going back out at all. just a bunch of pigs man, PIGS. if you hunted dunkerton road public area today and were part of this, you should be ashamed of yourself. now i realize why i love bowhunting so much. well thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

What a waste. Sorry man.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Lazy People!! If they would just take the time to go look. They knew the animal was hit, they saw it go down. Sad to say this happens more than we will ever know. My sister has 1 at her place that this happened to a few years ago when she was just a yearling. Someone shot her left front leg off at the knee. My brother-in-law spent the winter feeding her corn, without it I know she wouldnt be here now. They call her Tripod and she is still around and has even brought her fawn back for my sister to see last year. Things like this along with how people act are some of the reasons I quit hunting several years ago.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Sorry bout the idiots at Dunkerton ! Wed. morning if you wanna come this way, we can hit it in the A.M. . We will hit the back 2 stands,if you see any chasers ....."Dirt-nap" them ! All I had was a Moma and 2 yearlings in some heavy brush and then 2 big does about 100yds in the field in the brushy area.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

ezbite said:


> well thanks for letting me vent.


We didn't have a choice Tom!! That's just the reality of todays society. Sad but true!! Take care and get your butt back out there!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ezbite,

Plenty of idiots to go around, I know it makes it hard to enjoy hunting and or fishing with these people around but they don't care and if people like you and me let them get to us they will be the only ones out in the great outdoors. To bad it is people like them that give us all a black eye to non-hunters. I do not even want to see the poaching next year with electronic checking of deer and turkeys. Get out there and try to enjoy, life is too short to let these idiots ruin it for us. Good luck.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You can't fix stupid!! Come on down if you want.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

It just sucks to see deer injured , I was in a rural area of tuscarawas county this morning and saw a doe in briars along the road limping with her tail between her legs. It makes me sick !!!!!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ya i think thats total crap too man. i refuse to shoot at a running deer.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

thats is the reason why I no longer gun hunt.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Ah,the joys of hunting public land, set up at 6am mon,had a guy come in and set up at 730,not 200 yds across the ravine form me,I stood up and waved my orange hat to him,and he stood up and waved back to me. He stayed untill 900, then finally left,I couldnt beleive it.In refernce to an earlier post about deer numbers being down,7 of us hunted woodbury wildlife area in coshocton on monday,we saw 5 deer totally all day,we were spread all through the area,this is the worst deer sightings we have ever had, getting ready to get together and lease some land,its just no fun when youre not seeing much,anyone had any luck leasing land? Just throughly disgusted with public land!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Heard more of the same myself yesterday. What I don't get is how any would could fire off 3 aimed shots in 2 seconds and even come remotely close to hitting anything. I got set up yesterday morning and sat for maybe a half an hour when i look over and across from me an notice a guy sitting about 80 yards away. I wasn't sure if he had been there before I set up so I decided to pack up and move to another spot. While gathering up my day pack I hear something coming down off the ridge in front of me so I start watching and hear come a doe trotting out of some brush. she come down the hill and stopped about 40 yards away from the guy sitting there. So I'm watching and waiting for this guy to shoot and he doesn't move so now I'm looking at him then at the doe then at him and then at the doe and I'm thinking why isn't this guy shooting. She was probably 80 yards out from me facing me and broadside to him and he never shot. So she decided to keep moving and kept on coming my way she got to 40 yards and I dropped her. He walks over and says Where did she come from? I said hell man she stood right in front of you for a good 5 minutes and you didn't see her. He said "I heard something moving around over there" and pointed to where she came out of the brush and then says I was gonna shoot in there to see what it was! I stood there looking at him waiting on him to say he was just kidding but this guy was dead serious. I field dressed my deer and drug her out. While back at the truck a group of deer came down off a hill above where I was parked and were headed towards where I left that guy standing. It wasn't 2 minutes and all hell broke loose back in there. I counted 12 shots in less than 30 seconds. I could hear slugs whining and popping through the trees. I crouched behind the front tire of the truck while I waited on my buddy to come back down from where he was. While sitting there pondering whether my safety was really worth killing a deer I hear voices and hear thrashing and crashing in the woods behind me. I turn around and here is the guy who I had just talked to right after dropping the doe. His buddy was with him and they were running through the woods. They get out to where I was and the one guy says did you see that herd of deers there was at least 20 of them! (there were only 4 that I seen) I said did you hit any of them they said "We don't know one or two fell down but got up and kept on going" I asked if they were going to look for blood and they said no they were going to go sit somewhere else. So My buddy and I walked back up there to where he was sitting and found blood and lots of it. About half way up the hill there was a big doe laying dead. We stood there trying to decide what to do. My buddy didn't want to take their deer but I told him since they just left it and didn't even look to see if they hit one they didn't deserve to have it. So we gutted it an he tagged it. I was pissed those guys had no business even being out there. We ran into the game warden at the check station and told them what happened and he asked if we thought they had been drinking, I said no they were just ignorant. I wish some of these guys would just use some damn common sense. I actually didn't feel safe yesterday and it's hard to have fun when you don't feel safe.


----------



## jhammond_25 (May 17, 2010)

With politics and the world the way it is today, examples like this could really put a stronghold on gun control. Stupid people shouldn't be allowed to have guns.

My family and myself own 93 acres in southern Ohio. Nobody has ever been seen hunting our property but us. Until yesterday. My dad watched a buck chase 2 does around a ridge, and out of the middle of no where shots rang out. 5 total shots (obviously he didn't have a plug in his gun).

We didn't see anymore deer that day. It just sucks that the honest, ethical hunters have to suffer. I'm very superstitious when it comes to hunting, and throwing slugs for no reason could quite possibly chase that Boone and Crockett buck out of the country.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I don't know if anyone has ever experienced the sound of a deer slug whining through the air or heard one bouncing off of limbs as it's losing speed. It's a quite disturbing sound. I'm glad myself or my buddy weren't sitting where those slugs were heading.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I had two guys about five years ago end up on my stand on private land in Geauga Co. I parked behind the farmers barn as usual and I was the only one there. I packed up and off I went to get on stand. When I got within edge of the woods I saw Flashlights bouncing around my stand area. So rather than get in a pissing contest with them I just backed off to different position. Right after day break well all hell broke out at my stand area. I counted at least 14 shots in about a minute. A few minutes later a doe and big buck came racing across the field within about 40 yards of me. I knew once they crossed the creek they would slow down and or stop before the next field. I just could not get a clear shot, so I waited for them to move into the next field. Then all of a sudden gun shots from at least 200 yards or more came raining down on the area.The bad part on the other side of this small wood lot was two houses and a barn and my truck. The deer took off and here comes these two idiots across the field. One guy was wearing black ball cap and a brown over coat. The other guy had his required orange on. I had been requested by the farmer to always check anyone on his property to see if they had permission. Well I cut them off between fields and asked them if they knew the owner and had permission. They said Yes and they had parked at his house on another road over and walked back in before daybreak. To say the least that the people that owned the property was right thru this wood lot and not on the other road and they were trespassing and hunting without permission and I suggested they clear out before I made a visit to the owners house. I also asked why they had taken over a stand that was set up for someone else. They said they found it on Sunday and seeing no one was around they thought it was first come first serve. 
I was at my breaking point by this time. I asked them about all the shooting and if they thought if they hit any. The one guy says I just bought this gun Saturday and I think I need to sight it in. I had those two deer in front of me running back and forth and I couldn't come close. I walked them back off the property and showed them the no trespassing signs they walked by to get there. I checked my stand area and there was nothing damaged but; plenty of beer cans and other trash. I wish I could have been a warden just for one morning !


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! These stories suck. Is it possible that in ezbite's dilemma, there was one deer down - and the one that he saw was a deer that nobody realized they hit?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

this is why i don't do that type of hunting any more i stay on the farms were just two of us hunt,there are to many guys that take shots to far out and cant hit ;hit,and some of them shoot before day break and i don't get in stands in gun season either i hide behind trees to be out of danger and then there are a lot of them that don't plug there guns weekend deer hunters my /ss,for you good hunter good luck and be safe,


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

We were loading up the truck on Private land Monday about 1630. Some idiot was sighting in a 410 about 800 yards away. The first shot sounded funny to us. The second shot had us in the back of the truck running a "fire drill" tires squeeling people standing on running boards trying to get the heck out of there. Turns out the guy was shooting into an oak stump and every slug was ricocheting in our direction. There are definitley alot of idiots out there.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

NOW YOU KNOW WHY I JUST CHASE MY BIRDS DUCKS GEESE AND TURKEY


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Jigging Jim said:


> Wow! These stories suck. Is it possible that in ezbite's dilemma, there was one deer down - and the one that he saw was a deer that nobody realized they hit?


i heard the guy yelling at someone else that he dropped it, but it got back up and ran. these bozos were just too damn lazy to follow up.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

saugeyesam said:


> I don't know if anyone has ever experienced the sound of a deer slug whining through the air or heard one bouncing off of limbs as it's losing speed. It's a quite disturbing sound. I'm glad myself or my buddy weren't sitting where those slugs were heading.


i have, a couple times just over my head. it's scarry as hell!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

you folks who hunt public land have bigger stones than i do. id prolly quit huntin if it came down to huntin public land or stop huntin.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

As sportsmen everyone should remember the clean kill motto and also never take that unsafe shot. I don't think we need to hunt game to survive anymore.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Snackmans Dad said:


> As sportsmen everyone should remember the clean kill motto and also never take that unsafe shot. I don't think we need to hunt game to survive anymore.


Well I can't speak for everyone else but I personally rely on filling my deers tags to help out through out the year. Since being laid off and only getting limited hours at the one job offer I've had in the past 2 years I'll do what I have to do to keep my little ones fed, and if that means filling all my deer tags I'm gonna do it. Now that being said, that doesn't mean i take questionable shots at deer or other game. If you were to ask me 5 years ago if people needed to hunt game to survive I'd have said no probably not. But with the way things are today, I say it's a distinct possibility that there are people like myself, out there that hunt more for the meat than any other reason.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

montagc said:


> Some prett yscary stories for a newcomer liek me to hear. Never been deer hunting yet, but want to, and public land is my only option right now.
> 
> Not to play devil's advocate for the hell of it, but maybe the guys in the first post somehow found that deer during the hour timespan you waited, without following a blood trail? Maybe I'm just too optimistic...


just a tip... if the deer walk past him ...and they were looking for it... they would of walked the same trail .... looking for or at the blood .......


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's a sickening story. I leased a farm in KY. It was cheap at $125.00 a year for nearly 800 acres. The owners uncle and uncles son were the only others allowed to hunt.Some nut job poachers had shot his pet work horse during deer season, so he wouldn't allow anyone else on his place. A guy that he knew came to him and asked if he could kill a deer to feed his family cause he was having hard times. The farmer reluctantly said ok. The guy goes in there and gets in the farmers tree stand and see's 3 doe's coming his way. Killing doe's was illegal at the time. He shoots all 3 and leaves. The farmer goes back to his stand and finds all 3 laying dead under his stand, rotting in the sun. He blew a gasket and hunted the guy down and confronted him about it. He told me the guy thought it was funny and wasn't sorry at all! I know the farmer and that guy is lucky that he didn't get shot! He told that scumbag never to show his face on his property again. Another time I was setting under a big oak watching a trail. Suddenly I here a bunch of poachers yelling there he goes! I figure at least 5 goofballs unloaded on this deer with high powered rifles. Bullets started whizzing and cracking by my head and I hit the ground and thought it was all over for me! It's a wonder more people aren't killed by ignorant law breakers like this.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ezbite said:


> i heard the guy yelling at someone else that he dropped it, but it got back up and ran. these bozos were just too damn lazy to follow up.


Apparently, they were "Slob Hunters". Ohio is so generous with their Tags too! What a waste.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Here's a sickening story. I leased a farm in KY. It was cheap at $125.00 a year for nearly 800 acres. The owners uncle and uncles son were the only others allowed to hunt.Some nut job poachers had shot his pet work horse during deer season, so he wouldn't allow anyone else on his place. A guy that he knew came to him and asked if he could kill a deer to feed his family cause he was having hard times. The farmer reluctantly said ok. The guy goes in there and gets in the farmers tree stand and see's 3 doe's coming his way. Killing doe's was illegal at the time. He shoots all 3 and leaves. The farmer goes back to his stand and finds all 3 laying dead under his stand, rotting in the sun. He blew a gasket and hunted the guy down and confronted him about it. He told me the guy thought it was funny and wasn't sorry at all! I know the farmer and that guy is lucky that he didn't get shot! He told that scumbag never to show his face on his property again. Another time I was setting under a big oak watching a trail. Suddenly I here a bunch of poachers yelling there he goes! I figure at least 5 goofballs unloaded on this deer with high powered rifles. Bullets started whizzing and cracking by my head and I hit the ground and thought it was all over for me! It's a wonder more people aren't killed by ignorant law breakers like this.


That doe killing guy probably tortured animals as a kid.... the "Serial Killer" type.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I can relate to the stories on this post, we own 40 acres, that borders two sides of a sub division...are property consists of woods and 4 fields, we were hunting today, and decided to head for the house to warm up, we were on our 4 wheeler, and heard a shot that was so close, anytime you can hear it very loudly over the noise of a 4 wheeler, where did that come from, well we suspected it from one of the houses that borders our property, so we turned and head towards the house and sure enough I seen a guy slip back in the house from off of his deck, after looking around we headed back towards home and there lays a wounded button buck next to our driveway, my son ended up finishing him off. We have found 3 dead deer this year on our place, most of the sub division homes are on like 1-2 acre plots. Sometimes owning land, that you try and do deer management sucks. When you have idiots shooting deer off their decks on other peoples property


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Ezbite, 
I know how you feel man, my buddy and i were hunting yesterday, and i was just a walker, cause I tagged out Monday morning. I set him up and just as I was get ready to start walk he calls me to tell me he found a dead deer. So after the push, I met up with him and went to the deer. The deer was still warm and had be shot like it was quartering away. So i called the DNR and he said he cant give out tags this week because it to easy to say you didnt shoot a certain when maybe you did. The DNR officer told me to have my father in law tag it on a landowners since it was found on his property. So thats what we did. It ended up being a small button buck but needless to say its free meat and it didnt go to waste.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

montagc said:


> Yeah, hence the "without following the blood trail" part of my post.


and how would they do that? Not trying to be a smart @ss just saying pretty unlikely they found the deer without a blood trail. i would say they may have traked it but that is doubtful for two reasons a) they would have had to walk past ez to stay on the trail and b)that takes some skill and effort which these guys clearly didn't have


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BOO said:


> Ezbite,
> I know how you feel man, my buddy and i were hunting yesterday, and i was just a walker, cause I tagged out Monday morning. I set him up and just as I was get ready to start walk he calls me to tell me he found a dead deer. So after the push, I met up with him and went to the deer. The deer was still warm and had be shot like it was quartering away. So i called the DNR and he said he cant give out tags this week because it to easy to say you didnt shoot a certain when maybe you did. The DNR officer told me to have my father in law tag it on a landowners since it was found on his property. So thats what we did. It ended up being a small button buck but needless to say its free meat and it didnt go to waste.


you did the right thing. if i found that doe, i was tagging her for sure. i have a friend that has fallen on hard times and he would be very gratefull to get her.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Listening to all the stories, gives you a better understanding why landowners will not grant hunting permission, all it takes is a few to screw it up for everyone.


----------

